# Ear infection



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone else battling an ear infection?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Is it from mites or just getting water in its ears?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Just a yeast infection I know several dogs who are having troubles maybe it's just the year.


----------

